# BRICS summit in India



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

This year's BRICS summit is taking place in India. Those of you who do not know what BRICS is, it stands for Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa. It is platform for economic co-operation. 

---

The eighth summit of BRICS nations has kicked off in Goa, south west India. Amid the turbulent geopolitical situation in the world, India, as the current BRICS chairman, is hosting under the slogan “Building Responsive, Inclusive and Collective Solutions.”
The leaders of Russia, India, China, South Africa and Brazil, as well as several guest countries, will meet at the summit to discuss the strengthening of strategic partnerships, cooperation on Russian and Chinese infrastructure projects, joint measures to fight global terrorism, drug dealing and corruption, and some of “the most important” issues facing the world today.

A declaration outlining the joint position of the BRICS group on the Syrian crisis is expected to be signed during the summit. China has repeatedly backed Russia’s position on the situation in Syria, while India has previously expressed major interest in achieving stability in the Middle East.

...

BRICS summit in India set to chart collective response to global threats


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 15, 2016)

*India takes the lead in BRICS*

BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) is a formidable economic and political force to reckon with. The high economic growth of the BRICS economies and their demographic dividends indicate a structural edge possessed by the BRICS economies relative to the rest of the world. In 2015 with 53.4 per cent of the world’s population, BRICS countries accounted for a total nominal GDP of US$16.92 trillion — equivalent to 23.1 per cent of global GDP. In the same year, BRICS accounted for 19.1 per cent of world exports and, between 2006 and 2015, intra-BRICS trade increased 163 per cent from US$93 billion to US$244 billion.

...

India takes the lead in BRICS | East Asia Forum


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 15, 2016)

The creation of BRICS raised hopes that the end of the unipolar world is near, but this _“dream”_ is still unfulfilled and the new summit is an important step for reaching that goal, believes political scientist Daniel Shaw from the City University of New York.

_“The dream of the BRICS nations and really of all oppressed countries in the world is still unrealized,”_ Shaw told RT. _“Eighth years ago Russia, China, South Africa, India and Brazil came together to form the BRICS block as a counterweight to US hegemony, to unipolar world where the US dominated military and geopolitically as well as economically. Eight years later that’s an unfinished dream and an unfinished mission, hence why this meeting, this summit this weekend in India is all the more important.”_

BRICS summit in India set to chart collective response to global threats


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)

Russia and India sign big deals worth billions of USD.

India and Russia sign energy, defense deals worth billions

Note: If you encounter naked boys on the beach in Reuter´s "Around the Web" section, it is not Edathy´s private server. Or is it?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 15, 2016)

We'll be sending a check.......


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> The creation of BRICS raised hopes that the end of the unipolar world is near, but this _“dream”_ is still unfulfilled and the new summit is an important step for reaching that goal, believes political scientist Daniel Shaw from the City University of New York.
> 
> _“The dream of the BRICS nations and really of all oppressed countries in the world is still unrealized,”_ Shaw told RT. _“Eighth years ago Russia, China, South Africa, India and Brazil came together to form the BRICS block as a counterweight to US hegemony, to unipolar world where the US dominated military and geopolitically as well as economically. Eight years later that’s an unfinished dream and an unfinished mission, hence why this meeting, this summit this weekend in India is all the more important.”_
> 
> BRICS summit in India set to chart collective response to global threats


Just a thought: The BRICS should consider signing a mutual defense pact similar to NATO.  Such an alliance might control the nuts in the West, who seem bent on imposing their hegemony throughout the world.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > The creation of BRICS raised hopes that the end of the unipolar world is near, but this _“dream”_ is still unfulfilled and the new summit is an important step for reaching that goal, believes political scientist Daniel Shaw from the City University of New York.
> ...



BRICS does not have a potential to morph into a military alliance because of China's irresponsible attitude towards other Asian countries. China has attacked India twice which is a BRICS member. China to this date supports terror outfits by vetoing UN resolutions against them.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 16, 2016)

*India's Modi, at summit, calls Pakistan 'mother-ship of terrorism'*

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi branded Pakistan a "mother-ship of terrorism" at a summit of the BRICS nations on Sunday, testing the cohesion of a group whose heavyweight member China is a close ally of India's arch-rival.

Modi's remarks to a meeting of leaders from the BRICS - which include Brazil, Russia, China and South Africa - escalated his diplomatic drive to isolate Pakistan, which India accuses of sponsoring cross-border terrorism.

Tensions between the nuclear-armed neighbors have been running high since a Sept. 18 attack on an army base in Kashmir, near the disputed frontier with Pakistan, killed 19 Indian soldiers in the worst such assault in 14 years.

...

India's Modi, at summit, calls Pakistan 'mother-ship of terrorism'


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > The creation of BRICS raised hopes that the end of the unipolar world is near, but this _“dream”_ is still unfulfilled and the new summit is an important step for reaching that goal, believes political scientist Daniel Shaw from the City University of New York.
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 16, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



At least he was able to type his reply


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




You gotta admit the notion is amusing. Sure, during the Cold War India was the USSR's bitch, but a military pact among that cast of characters is pretty absurd.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 17, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I am beginning to understand why you make stupid one-liners. It is because you do not know anything. India always had independent foreign policy. India's foreign policies had been driven by interests of India alone.  It had nothing to do with Soviet Union or USA. 

If you want to look at a bitch, look at Japan. She is a Grade A bitch. She has no independent foreign policy.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 17, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





Yeah, right. India spent the entire Cold War bent over for the Soviets. You've probably still got hammer and sickle marks on your ass.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 17, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That is not correct but Japan has certainly been bending over since 1947. Japan still is a bitch.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 17, 2016)

Inside the white tent on the rear lawns of the Taj Exotica hotel, Prime Minister Narendra Modi said in Russian, “stariya droog luchhey novikh dhwukh (an old friend is better than two new ones)”, and President Vladimir Putin smiled and officials clapped. The message was not lost on anyone.

For, three weeks ago, Russia had conducted its first-ever military exercise with Pakistan, days after the terrorist attack in Uri, in which 19 Indian soldiers were killed. India had conveyed its concerns about the joint exercises at least twice over the last few weeks.

But on Saturday afternoon, after two hours of talks between Prime Minister Modi and President Putin, there were no signs of disappointment on the Indian side.

...

BRICS Summit: India, Russia stress common stand on terror


----------



## gipper (Oct 18, 2016)

A strong military alliance between Russia, China and India would go a long way to controlling the warmongers in the Pentagon and White House.  It just might prevent WWIII...but then again, maybe not.  Banksters love war and they own Hillary.  War is the health of the State...and statist warmongers like Hillary, demand a healthy State.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Of course it is. Throughout the Cold War the USSR owned India. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 18, 2016)

gipper said:


> A strong military alliance between Russia, China and India would go a long way to controlling the warmongers in the Pentagon and White House.  It just might prevent WWIII...but then again, maybe not.





And magic flying unicorn/bunnies just might make the world a paradise of hugs and rainbows, but that shit ain't happening either.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Absolutely not! India had always maintained its independent foreign policy. It has neither sided with the erstwhile USSR nor USA. Usually countries do not develop nuclear weapons so that they can become somebody's sidekick. It is developed to guarantee their independent policy. If you had even bare minimum understanding of geopolitics, you would not have made that stupid comment.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 18, 2016)

gipper said:


> A strong military alliance between Russia, China and India would go a long way to controlling the warmongers in the Pentagon and White House.  It just might prevent WWIII...but then again, maybe not.  Banksters love war and they own Hillary.  War is the health of the State...and statist warmongers like Hillary, demand a healthy State.



You have to realize that China is a destabilizing force in Asia. Therefore there is no possibility of China forming military alliance with anyone. They have a history of backstabbing other countries. Even Russians do not trust them. It is just that the current geopolitics has forced Russia to compromise and make friends with Chinese till the storm is over.


----------



## gipper (Oct 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > A strong military alliance between Russia, China and India would go a long way to controlling the warmongers in the Pentagon and White House.  It just might prevent WWIII...but then again, maybe not.  Banksters love war and they own Hillary.  War is the health of the State...and statist warmongers like Hillary, demand a healthy State.
> ...


I am aware that China is threatening it's neighbors, but they must know the USA intends to impose it's hegemony throughout the world even to the extent of causing WWIII.  They would do themselves a favor by aligning with Russia and India to contain American ambitions.  This could be wishful thinking on my part, as China is lead by a bunch of corrupt psychopaths, just like the USA.  

As always, government whether lead by a dictator or elected leader, ultimately leads to war.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





India didn't have nuclear weapons during the Cold War, when they were fetching coffee for their Soviet masters during the day and flattening their head on the USSR headboard at night.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



For your information, India was the first country in Asia to build its nuclear reactor on its own way before Japan or China did. India is the only country in Asia to have launched successful mission to Mars. India is the only Asian country to have two successful lunar missions.  I used to think that you were not a racist guy but I was wrong about you. You are nothing but a closet racist prick.

Now ask N Korea how it bitch slaps Japan


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2016)

gipper said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



As you have pointed out, China is run by corrupt elites. Corruption is quite rampant in China and it trickles down to junior party leaders as well. The ruling dispensation in China has petty mindset which does not believe in live and let live. This makes it impossible for China to become an ally of any country. Russia would have maintained a safe distance from China if the current geopolitics had not forced them to compromise and work with China.


----------



## gipper (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


----------



## gipper (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Government wherever it exists, is corrupt.  Big unlimited government like those of China and the USA, are even more corrupt.

China may threaten it's neighbors, but the USA threatens the whole world thanks to a bunch of lying scumbag corrupt warmonging politicians.  The world knows it, but Americans don't.

US the biggest threat to world peace in 2013 – poll


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...







How's that deflection working out for ya? Not so well? 

India did not have nuclear weapons during the Cold War, dope.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





Your irrational hatred seems to compliment your OCD quite nicely.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I have a feeling you get 50 cents per post from China.  Sad thing is that you could do better if you upgraded your skills and joined American skilled labor pool.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



India had nuclear weapons since late sixties. Even today, it has qualitative edge over all other Asian countries including your China. It is the only Asian country that has mastered extremely complex technology that uses Thorium for both civilian and military applications. Your posts indicate that you neither know about nuclear science nor political science. Are you an Asian supremacist or something like that? If so, I am glad you are butt-hurt.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Corruption in China is at a whole different level. There is a culture of forcing people to do things under the fear of boot on the neck. This morphs Chinese national psyche into a shape which down plays the need to be reasonable to others. This mentality forces them to see others as enemies that need to be neutralized. Good example of this can be seen in how struggle for political supremacy plays out among Chinese elites. The guy who kills his opponent and his families first is the winner. 

US may not be perfect but comparing US to China is insincere.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Again your hate has made you irrational.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Incorrect. Or, are you lying on purpose?


----------



## gipper (Oct 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I don't think so.  While government force and coercion is more evident in China, the same thing exists in the USA and is progressively getting worse.  

It is said Americans break the law on average three times a day...unknowingly.  When the average American breaks the law he faces consequences, even jail time.  The wealthy and connected American can buy a different level of justice, the average American can't.  No doubt this is also true in China.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Lying is your specialty not mine. You would learn a lot if you would shut your pie hole and listen. India was the first country in Asia to acquire nuclear know-how and that was in 1948. At that time China had no idea what nuclear technology was as it was busy with people's revolution aka bayoneting Chinese peasants. Indians were reluctant to build nuclear weapons so they did not proceed with building nuclear weapons till 1968 when geopolitical situation forced them to do so. China acquired nuclear know-how somewhere around mid sixties and immediately proceeded to build nuclear weapons.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



If that helps you sleep at night, so be it


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 31, 2016)

gipper said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I think you are comparing apples and oranges. Even though you can argue that the election process in the USA is corrupt to some degree but, I have never heard of anything like Chinese Political Purge taking place in the USA. A US president does not have to kill his/her opponent and the family of the opponent to become the president of the USA. Just look at how Xi Jinping is consolidating his power. He is systematically going after supporters of Jiang Zemin. He is even undertaking painful process of dismantling 610 Office because it was founded by Jiang Zemin. Xi Jinping knows that he will not be safe till he eradicates everyone who opposes him. BTW, Xi Jinping is a core leader now  For those of you who do not know what a core leader in China is: Mao Zedang was a core leader. This is the most powerful status in China. You have to eliminate a lot of people to get yourself declared a core leader.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are the one who is all pumped with East Asian Supremacy


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








Again, your hate has made you irrational. You are making no sense at all.


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Agreed...murderous purges do not exist in the USA, which might be the only difference.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Dude, it is you who is defending murderous regime of China because of your shared heritage. It is you who is full of hate towards people who are standing up to Chinese hegemony. Look in the mirror, dripping poop.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 1, 2016)

gipper said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Pettiness of China has put China at conflict with all its major neighbors. This will potentially keep China bogged down in Asia. This coupled with China's poor progress in developing cutting technologies will prevent China from realizing its superpower dreams. US on the other hand has good relations with all its neighbors. So US will never be bogged down in N America. This enables US to engage countries that are far from the US. This is essential for any country that wants to become a superpower. I am surprised that Chinese leadership failed to realized this simple concept.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




What the hell do you think you're talking about, fool? Pointing out your irrational, OCD hatred is not "defending" anything, and whatever you are imagining as a "shared heritage" is bound to embarrass you even more.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I am just trying to analyze your stupidity. I did not create your stupidity  If you want to blame someone for your stupidity, blame Darwin


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> .... China's poor progress in developing cutting technologies.....




??????????????


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




You've got plenty of work to do on your own OCD, headcase.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You post a lot more than I do. So it looks like, I will have to analyze your OCD in addition to your stupidity


----------

